# Sulawesi Shrimps



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

Wow i was looking on aquabid.com and ran across these guys. i think they are amazing shrimps...never seen then before dont really know the pricing but it seems out of this world!!

Buy It Now Price: $1520.00 for 30 shrimps









have you guys seen these before?

link to auction
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwinverts&1201096360


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

These guys look cool. Wonder if they breed true and how easy it is to breed them.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

From everything i have heard they do breed true, not sure how difficult they are to breed....if you think those ones are cool looking take a look at the other ones

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/new-shrimps-sulawesi-2424.html

i was wondering how long it would take them to hit aquabid.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Ridiculous!!!


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

thats like $61/shrimp after shipping.

ive seen CRS go for more then that before you factor in shipping.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

lol whats ridiculous Roy? The cost or how cool looking they are


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Geez for that price you could vacation at wherever these things are found. Catch a few. Sneak them home and sell them, then use the money to pay for the vacation.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I'll put money on it that they aren't really FW. Maybe they can withstand it, but won't breed or function well in it. It says they need a pH of 8+. There's your red flag. 

Cool looking, but so are so many other high pH/salty water shrimp. 

Hopefully I'm wrong. Who is willing tobuy them and try it? LOL.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

oblongshrimp said:


> lol whats ridiculous Roy? The cost or how cool looking they are


Will, The cost....


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

They look so cool! But Six might be right, Hopefully they are like Amano.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

lol group buy?? ill pay for one =P


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

For more info and where they come from (fresh water) go here for starters

http://budak.blogs.com/the_annotated_budak/2005/11/shrimps_in_sula.html

Cheers, Bill


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Six said:


> I'll put money on it that they aren't really FW. Maybe they can withstand it, but won't breed or function well in it. It says they need a pH of 8+. There's your red flag.
> 
> Cool looking, but so are so many other high pH/salty water shrimp.
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong. Who is willing tobuy them and try it? LOL.


There are reports of them breeding in FW.


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm with Dirrtybirdy. LOL group buy! I'll take one myself. hahahaha


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Frankly, info that comes from a Blog isn't really worth much, but sure, it's possible they breed in FW. It's also very possible they don't. Maybe "breeding" of shrimp to people outside the US means getting shrimp to berry. That's cake. It's raising the larvae that is difficult.

If they're FW they're probably not an abbriviated larval stage shrimp. Living with ricefish (_Oryzias spp_.) and halfbeaks kinda tips me off that this water they're in is kinda crazy.

JMO. Still a very cool shrimp. Just hard to swallow that they're as easy to breed as they're alluding to.


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

I wonder how long does it take for new shrimp to be available in the US. They are pretty cool shrimps all in all.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

it won't take long sayshrimp 

The lake they are from is landlocked....therefore they have to be able to breed in freshwater. Whether they would breed in captivity is another questions but people in germany have apparently done it.


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool! All I can say is " WOW, another new addiction!" LOL hahhaaha 
Next thing you know- BOOM We're farmers all over again. NEW CROPS LOL


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

The Mimbon web page has plenty of great biotope/collecting images.



Six said:


> Cool looking, but so are so many other high pH/salty water shrimp.


These shrimp are part of a flock of _Caridina_ species in a truly unusual freshwater environment. In many respects, the Malili lakes in Sulawesi (though less diverse) are comparable to those of the Rift Valley in Eastern Africa.

From http://www.peter.unmack.net/acn/as/3/vol3no2.txt:

"Water conditions are moderately hard [total hardness 6o DH] and alkaline [Ph 7.9 - 8.2]. As is typically the case in oligotrophic lakes, water clarity is high, with underwater visibility ranging from 15 m to 20 m (Kottelat, 1989a-c; 1990b."



> If they're FW they're probably not an abbriviated larval stage shrimp. Living with ricefish (Oryzias spp.) and halfbeaks kinda tips me off that this water they're in is kinda crazy.


Chris Lukhaup and some others are raising juveniles, so I'd check with them. If I remember correctly, these shrimp forgo a floating larval stage.

At any rate, the species assemblages in these lakes are very unusual. Apart from shrimp, freshwater crabs and snails are also prominent.

From http://www.worldlakes.org/lakedetails.asp?lakeid=8694:

"According to Munawar, 'Lake Matano is a unique aquatic food web with only three trophic levels (phytoplankton/detritus, zooplankton and forage fish). . .The limnological characteristics of Lakes Matano and Towuti result in an aquatic ecosystem that is unique compared with all other deep lakes of the world.' "

As noted at the first link, sailfin silversides, gobies, ricefish, and halfbeaks are the primary components of the fish community (I've also seen reference to various swamp eels):

"As collections have yet to be made from Lake Masapi, Lake Wawantoa has been only superficially investigated and the depths of the three large lakes remain poorly sampled, it is quite likely that this inventory is far from complete. The sailfin silversides of the Family Telmatherinidae are the dominant group, with 15 species in 3 genera [_Telmatherina, Paratherina and Tominanga_]. Indeed, the Malili Lakes are home to 88% of the described species of sailfin silversides. Telmatherinids are followed in importance by the Gobiidae, the Oryziidae and the Hemiramphidae (Kottelat, 1990a,c; 1991; Larson and Kottelat, 1992)."


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Great info! Thank you.

Bill


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW! Great info.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

"Water conditions are moderately hard [total hardness 6o DH] and alkaline [Ph 7.9 - 8.2]" ??? most of the guys keeping them in europe and asia say soft water with the stated 7.9-8.2ph. moderatly hard/ph~8 would be much easier to maintain than soft/high ph water......


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Did a new page with pics. Spoke with some of the guys in Germany that brought them over to get some info and Chris to get the pics. Will be posting more info in the coming days. There was too much unknown scattered all over the internet so I figured I would try to group it here....

http://www.planetinverts.com/shrimp_from_sulawesi.html


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Cool, Ryan. 

I'm glad we're getting better sources for info. WOOT!


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

I only just now came across this thread, but I combined some information about these from various blogs, forums, papers as well. They look like beautiful shrimp!

http://www.guitarfish.org/2008/02/07/new-sulawesi-shrimp/


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

wouldnt mind those my self.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Those are fantastic! All you guys hurry up and breed enough of em for the price to drop where I can afford em! :-D


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi, just a brief clarification on my part. 

I notice my post on the Sulawesi shrimp has being linked to a number of sites and discussion forums for hobbyists interested in their husbandry. I'd like to make it clear the post was never intended to be a guide on raising the animals but merely a report, as accurate as my understanding permits, of Frau Zitzler's research on the biogeography and systematics of the shrimps in the lake, which she presented at a seminar I attended. Hence, I hope readers will suffer no breach of expectations if they should feel that the post fails to address hobbyist-related questions, or that the content prove uninteresting, or even untrustworthy on account of its medium.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Wood- You plan to breed these guys or just import? Congrats on the hook up, regardless.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Sulawesi shrimp are beautiful but due to the lack of people breeding them and information, I will stay with the CRS for now.


----------

